# Je "débarasse" vos vieux numéros iCreate.



## v1nce29 (26 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si c'est du piratage de thread ou pas mais je vais tenter ma chance : quelqu'un se débarasserait-il de ses vieux numéros iCreate ?
Je cherche en priorité les numéros des années 2004 à 2015. 
Je paye les frais de port/emballage/café.

Voilà.
Merci.


----------



## Franz59 (27 Juillet 2021)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est du piratage de thread ou pas mais je vais tenter ma chance : quelqu'un se débarasserait-il de ses vieux numéros iCreate ?
> Je cherche en priorité les numéros des années 2004 à 2015.
> ...


Bonjour
Je les ai tous de fin 2010 à fin 2015
Prêt a les donner voire à les livrer si pas trop loin de chez moi


----------



## v1nce29 (18 Août 2021)

J'avais pourtant mis un rappel par mail.
Comment j'ai pu passer à côté ?!
Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que ce soit aussi rapide sans doute. 

Ta proposition est très généreuse mais si les suffixes dans nos noms sont les numéros de département, je crois que nous ne sommes pas exactement voisins de palier.

Si tu es toujours d'accord, je propose de te dédommager pour les frais d'envois+emballage.
Pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé le poids d'un numéro. Mais 5 * 11 numéros ça va finir par compter.
Est-ce que tu serais d'accord pour une expédition par mondial relay ?

Quand j'ai calculé le poids je te recontacte en MP (si j'y arrive )

Merci.

Vincent


----------

